# CaniCross (Sleddog sports)



## K3nt (May 2, 2011)

This is something we do with our dogs quite a bit. I managed to capture some nice stuff this weekend.

Four dog-span racing



_MG_5152 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

Kickbike racing



_MG_5223 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

Mountain bike racing



_MG_5464 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

Canicross running



_MG_5524 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


Comments and suggestions always welcome.


----------



## K3nt (Oct 3, 2011)

Some new dog-sporting shots from last weekend




_MG_1407 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




_MG_1585 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr




Mountainbike class by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------

